# Rice Dressing



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 5, 2005)

I made this yesterday to go with a barbecued/smoked turkey.  It came out very good so I'll share it.  This can also be modified and would be a great side dish for pork chops, or even as a main course.

Rice Dressing
Ingredients:
1 cup long-grain brown rice
1/2 cup wild rice
2 tbs. chicken soup base, or 2 cups chicken broth
1 sweet onion, diced
1 stalk celery, sliced
1 lb, lean breakfast sausage (see recipe below)
3 cups water if using the chicken soup base
1 cup of water if using the chicken broth
8 oz. portabella mushrooms, diced
2 tbs. fresh chives

Breakfast Sausage
Ingredients:
1 lb. lean ground pork
1/2 tsp. red pepper
2 tsp. ground black pepper
2 1/2 tbs. rubbed sage
2 tsp. salt

Brown the sausage in a hot skillet and set aside.  While the sausage is browning, add 1 tbs of butter to a three quart pot and sweat the onion in it until translucent.  Add the mushrooms and stir to coat with the butter.  Do not brown.  Add the sausage, celery and seasonings to the pan and cover.  Cook over low heat for three minutes.  Add the chicken soup base, and two cups of water, or add the chicken broth plus water.  Add the chives.  Bring teh pot to a boil, reduce heat to lowest simmer, cover and cook for 20 minutes.

You could also add vermicelli, or alphabet noodles to this dish.  But remember to add extra water as the noodles will absorb some of the liquid as well.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 5, 2005)

This is my type of recipe.  TY very much, looks absolutely yummy.


----------

